# corals/anemones??



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

can you get any corals and anemones that can go in a freshwater tropical tank? all seems to only be marine


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

I suppose there might be some brackish living anemones, but i would be suprised.

Corals are marine only, the chemistry of freshwater would would kill them all dead.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

plastic ones would be alright :lol2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Stan193 said:


> plastic ones would be alright :lol2:


:lol2: yeah but they are not as nice! :whip:

shame never mind would like a marine tank but i refuse to get rid of my corys i love them too much :flrt:


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Theres plenty of things you can keep with corys, are they the only thing you have in the tank?


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i have 3 guppies thats it at the mo


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Corys are nice, which ones do you keep? I havent got any corys at the moment but I do like catfish. what kind of filtration do you have? They dont do well with undergravel filtration, The bacteria kills them off.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

bronze/panda and a spotted one (sorry not sure proper name!)
not undergravel filter.


----------



## jo7n.the.gun (Jul 8, 2009)

corys are great ...but are they really worth holding back from going salt water?

....i kept fresh water tanks for years before i finally decided to switch to marine tank at the end of last year ...i have never been so happy with my new choice ...the marine is coming along nicely too :2thumb:


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Dude, the rock layout in your marine tank is a little basic, and looks to be predominantly base rock too.. I would seriously consider a rearrangement- more open structure etc...


----------



## jo7n.the.gun (Jul 8, 2009)

strictly_scales said:


> Dude, the rock layout in your marine tank is a little basic, and looks to be predominantly base rock too.. I would seriously consider a rearrangement- more open structure etc...


oh, don't worry about that ...i only started that tank a few months back ...i will have another 100 or so £'s worth of live rock on order any day now ...and yes I'll be havin a bit of a move around too, i don't want the finished reef to look anything like it does now.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Corals are pretty hard to keep, anenomies can be but not to the same extent. They need very good water quality, low nitrate which I used to easily achieve by growing plants that absorbed it but they need water changes to give them the required minerals and special lighting - I had actinic, growlux and triton tubes. The actinic is ultra violet and is needed so they can grow algae within the coral/anenome which sustains them. Anenomies will eat food like lance fish but feeding the corals I think is very difficult, they take fine particles which just get filtered out in the tank.
Marine fish can be a pain too, often when you buy a new fish and put it in the tank and the rest all hastle it to death or rip it to shreds immidiately but depends on what you keep I guess, theyre not all like that, the damsels and clown fish are pretty bad for that though. I did enjoy my marines but gave them up and just made it back into a tropical tank to go with the other 2 in the end.

You can keep apple snails with tropical fish, theyre not exactly anenomies or coral but they are a molusc and theyre pretty cool unless you want to keep plants that is which theyll eat.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah i dont think to be honest i can be bothered with marine at the mo, my auntie had a huge marine tank and it was nothing but trouble! 
never mind about the corals just thought i'd ask! 
thanks guys


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Marine/saltwater tanks arnt any trouble if you pay them the right attention. They get a bad rap because people rush them and saltwater fish are less forviving than freshwater fish.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

well my auntie was never the best fish-keeper:lol2:
think ill wait though until i have a bigger tank and more time 
trying to cut down on work at the mo not make more!


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

i run a nano and i find it easier to keep than my fw tank.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Stan193 said:


> Corals are pretty hard to keep, anenomies can be but not to the same extent.



Not true in the slightest. Some corals are difficult and some not so much. Beginners should generally stay away from most high light requiring Stony corals (such as acroporas, montiporas etc) and filter feeding hard and soft corals (example - tubastrea sp., dendronephthia sp.), which are all to commonly sold to beginners as they "look prety" and then slowly die due to lack of zooplankton/phytoplankton (unless they can provide a more specialised set up from the off) and stick with photosynthetic soft corals such as sarcophton sp., xenia sp., Pachyclavularia etc. and corrallimorphs such as actinodiscus sp. and button polyps.

Similarly some anemones are less difficult to keep than others, however, i wouldn't consider ANY of them "easy" to keep. Entacmea quadricolour is one of the easiest and most attractive anemone sp. but still requires tons of flow (with no powerheads or filter intakes to get sucked into) , SERIOUSLY good water quality and extremely bright lighting. Don't even attempt to keep Heteractis magnifica/ritteri, Stichodactyla sp. or really any other unless you really know what you are doing, and don't be duped by the bad shops that tell you they are easy to keep. they aren't. Those Heteractis malu's you see in the shops are normally dark brown to green in the wild and are only white in the shop because they have expelled all their symbiotic zooxanthellae due to stress and are on the road to death.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

fishboy said:


> Not true in the slightest. Some corals are difficult and some not so much. Beginners should generally stay away from most high light requiring Stony corals (such as acroporas, montiporas etc) and filter feeding hard and soft corals (example - tubastrea sp., dendronephthia sp.), which are all to commonly sold to beginners as they "look prety" and then slowly die due to lack of zooplankton/phytoplankton (unless they can provide a more specialised set up from the off) and stick with photosynthetic soft corals such as sarcophton sp., xenia sp., Pachyclavularia etc. and corrallimorphs such as actinodiscus sp. and button polyps.
> 
> Similarly some anemones are less difficult to keep than others, however, i wouldn't consider ANY of them "easy" to keep. Entacmea quadricolour is one of the easiest and most attractive anemone sp. but still requires tons of flow (with no powerheads or filter intakes to get sucked into) , SERIOUSLY good water quality and extremely bright lighting. Don't even attempt to keep Heteractis magnifica/ritteri, Stichodactyla sp. or really any other unless you really know what you are doing, and don't be duped by the bad shops that tell you they are easy to keep. they aren't. Those Heteractis malu's you see in the shops are normally dark brown to green in the wild and are only white in the shop because they have expelled all their symbiotic zooxanthellae due to stress and are on the road to death.


 
very informative thankyou! will keep in mind if/when i go for marine!


----------

